# Need info regarding cheapest mobile connections and internet plans in Berlin



## subha5355

What is the cheapest and reliable mobile network in Berlin? I may also ask what are the most effective Internet providers/connections in Berlin? I will be moving to Berlin for the very first time and so I need information regarding SIM cards/connections, best ISD rate tariff connections and also info regarding Internet (Good speed yet cheap) for Skyping...


----------



## beppi

There are various comparison websites for this (although I know none in English) - an example is Verivox: Tarife vergleichen & mehrere hundert Euro sparen.
The prices and conditions (and in fact the providing companies, especially at the lowest price range) for Internet and mobile phone change almost daily, so there's no point posting it here.


----------



## The_Okie

The simcards from Aldi Talk are pretty decent. We load our cards every few months with €15. The flatrate for internet tarifs is €4.99/month. You can also get a USB-simcard stick from Aldi where you can setup flatrates and use the USB as your internet connection for your computer if you're needing to Skype.


----------



## subha5355

That's a pretty good info that you have provided. But I will have to do maximum calling to India. So, i would want flat rates where I will get ISD benefits/offers. Also a good internet speed for video chatting/skyping with family back home. So, if you have any idea of how much does such USB stick cost and how much are the internet plans for a month(i may need a fairly good speed for Skype and larger limit of MB/GB), it would be highly appreciated. Cheers!!


----------



## beppi

All mobile data plans come with maximum data limits, after which the speed is reduced to 64kB/s and Internet telephony forbidden in most German mobile networks. If you want to use Skype, get a residential DSL connection!


----------



## subha5355

How much will it cost in total approx in buying, setting up internet connections? And what are the dsl data plans available and their charges? Any link would be highly appreciated.


----------



## beppi

A residential (DSL) Internet connection will cost you around €20-50/month, depending on speed, coverage and included services (e.g. residential phone). Please refer to the link I posted above, or google other comparison websites.
Note: Most residential connections require a two-year contract.
Another note: Your company-provided accommodation might come with Internet (not necessarily at the speed you want).


----------

